# Rust on Engine Block



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a two year old Elddis Autoquest on a Peugeot Boxer base.
Recently I noticed rust on the engine block and took it to a local Peugoet Dealer. They photographed it and sent it off to Peugeot. I learned today that Peugeot have told the dealer that the issue is not a manufacturing defect and therefore not a warranty item!
Must say I am at a loss on this one!
Comments welcome on this topic.
The Peugeot Dealer said they thought it may have happened whilst waiting conversion by Elddis!
Should I be worried about this or is it a normal occurence?
Any comments most welcome.
Thanks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Purely a cosmetic matter !!! If it really bothers you then bruish the worst off with a wire brush and slap a bit of heat resistant paint on it.

The engine block is hardly likely to rust through is it ????


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The only ones I've seen that weren't rusty were either covered in oil or made of alloy.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


Well thats told you then :roll: :roll: :roll: 


Nice friendly site this init :wink: 




Andy


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Has the block cracked ? or is the water from somewhere else. ?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Peugeot Boxers and Fiat Ducatos have both been subject to problems of rainwater leaking into the engine bay, and onto the engine, causing rusting to the injectors and surrounding areas. This link http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-93237-scuttle.html is one of many threads on the subject.

Manufacturer "fixes" included some sealing work on the scuttle itself and a plastic cover to sit on top of the engine to deflect the water. May be worth checking if these fixes have been done on your van.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

CliffyP said:


> Has the block cracked ? or is the water from somewhere else. ?


What water ??????????????/

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

How quickly does rust form.
Simply wash your car wheels and speray off with a hosepipe.

Come back a couple of hours later and look at the brake discs.
Rust will have started to form.

I do not think you have anything to worry about. That engine block left untreated will see you out.

Dave p


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

loddy said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > Has the block cracked ? or is the water from somewhere else. ?
> ...


Rust = water on iron. No Water then no rust. One goes with the other.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

johnthompson said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > CliffyP said:
> ...


The poster said nowt about water, iron with no paint on will rust due to humid air so why suggest there is a water leak :wink:

Loddy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

While this is not a major problem, a little TLC might have gone down better on this chaps almost new vehicle. If I were Jamsieboy I would not wish to see rust anywhere.
Alan


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'd lay money on it being down to the scuttle leak. Prior to the fix (and even after it...) water used to pour down from the windscreen onto the engine. Peugeot didn't do an engine cover. Result = standing water on surface of engine = surface rust. It's cosmetic only, harmless. Of course, Peugeot could have been more up-front that there was a defect on the scuttle drainage rather than trying to blame Elddis....


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi folks.
Many thanks for all the replies to my initial post.
Being a techy novice and a wee bit paraniod about a few warranty issues I thought I would ask for comments on this topic. Seems that there is nothing to be overly worried about. 
I will check out the scuttle leak issue....thanks.
Although very pleased with my M/H (bought new) I have had a few warranty issues on both the base vehicle and habitation area and perhaps becoming a wee bit over worried - or could it be reading all the problem posts on this site!!
Thanks again and also must say how much general info I get from regularly reading posts on the site.
Cheers,


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you want your engine to look nice and free from rust and alloy corrosion then spray it once or twice a year with WD40.
Just be careful to keep the WD40 away from rubber belts etc and you'll be ok.
I've been doing it for 30 years as I don't like corrosion in my engine bay and there is no way you can stop that salty water getting through in the winter.


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

WD40 If you are worried about a bit of surface rust, (and thats all it is!) get yourself a can of the above and give your engine a spray every month or so!



OR else! lock yourself on a darkened room, keep taking the tablets and when you finally emerge, take counciling, beware of flash cameras, anything with strong language, non PC photos, Vodaphone Mobile Phone Masts,the Royals, Politicians, Priests, Police, The Daily Mail, and so on!


----------

